# CT DRAGON male!!! Biggest pic spam!!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i was in wal-mart two days ago, and just wandered off to the betta section and i just seen the most amazing betta!!

He is a Crowntail male and he is red with beautiful fins! He is amazingly beautiful and astounding! I took so many pictures!! An he is a Dragon!! i found a DRAGON at wal-mart!!

Here are the pictures!!

First with flash.



























Flaring:









With out flash!!

You can see the dragon in him! hes so shiny:










darting from the camera:










He is so fast!!:










saying hello:



















he loves that palm tree!!










came from hiding!










See the dragon in him?










taking a breath from exploring!!










looking at his reflection!!



















Hello:













Okay thats all if you want a little more i will post some but I dont think you need anymore lol i will be glad to post some if wanted or requested!!

Also any name suggestions!! please!! they are all welcome!!

I want strong unique names, some names that make him sound amazing!! well any names please!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i know you cant see some of the pics!! if you want to see the ones that are unseen here go to my album!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He is amazing!! i love how he poses for the camera!!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

He's gorgous! The only name that came to my mind is Draco. Haha I'm not very good with names! Good luck naming him!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's beautiful!! Defiantly not a dragon though... Sorry...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

tbh, he doesn't look dragon... He looks a bit like my male, Rhynon. I'm not sure what the coloration is called, though. But he is beautiful!! 

And DH beat me to it.


----------



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

He could be a cambodian, since he's got a lighter body and red fins? Either way he's soooooo cute ^^


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

As CR and DH have said, not dragon. Definitely not... He has a nice irridescence to his scales though!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

He is really cute but yeah like everyone else said he is not a dragon.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

he isnt he a dragon!? He has the shiny scales like dragon, also he might just be mixed with a Natural betta but he looks like one:/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He is a Ct dragon its just the camera doesnt do him justice!! and hes not so srtongly colored. like this plakat for example:


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Shinyness doesn't make him a dragon, it is the definition of the fins. Around each fin will be darker and you can individually and definitively see each and every fin.

Like: 

http://www.ebetta.com/2007/10/03/betta-spotlight-yellow-dragon-betta-fish/


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

It doesn't look like it but if you could get more focused pictures it would be easier to tell.


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Phoxly said:


> Shinyness doesn't make him a dragon, it is the definition of the fins. Around each fin will be darker and you can individually and definitively see each and every fin.


I'm pretty sure dragons are defined by their scales not fins :/

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs32/f/2008/209/1/3/Red_Dragon_Doubletail_Betta_by_jurabetta.jpg


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

He looks like a platinum bi-color. Definitely not a dragon.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So Pretty!


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

"The unique appearance of this so-called "dragon" betta is characterized by a thick, solid silvery/white metallic layer which almost resembles armor."
 "It still is not clear how we should define the true "dragon". In order to answer this much more research has to be done."
Pulled from the article:
*''Dragons'' - A new era in the world of ''bling-bling'' bettas! *
By: Joep van Esch & Victoria Stark

Linkage: http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3433

I'm pretty sure I have seen Dragon CT's on aquabid before. To honestly say if he is a dragon we would need a better picture that can show us what his scales really look like. =/ I searched high and low seeing if fins had anything to do with it, and nothing came up. Plakat's are more common because they took the wild betta's and bred them to make this color.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Dragon:









Non Dragon:









Do you see the difference between the scales? The scales on the dragon are very thick and have a big metallic sheen to them.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Staciekarp said:


> I'm pretty sure dragons are defined by their scales not fins :/
> 
> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs32/f/2008/209/1/3/Red_Dragon_Doubletail_Betta_by_jurabetta.jpg


Oh god I am a tard lol. I meant scales D: not fins. LOL!


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Phoxly said:


> Oh god I am a tard lol. I meant scales D: not fins. LOL!



Ahaha, I was kind of scratching my head about that. XD Figured I would say something though. 


On the other note, I am close to blind so I have to squint to look at the pictures the original poster put up. I say they are too blurry and not high enough quality to say.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice Wal-mart find!!! I do agree with the other he's not dragon. I'm sure you'll find one soon.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How isnt he a dragon?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He just..... doesn't look like one. O.O I can't explain it. XD 

He should be shinier. I think.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's very pretty but not a dragon. To determine a dragon you have to check how defined and thick his scales are. Just look at the pictures Doggyhog posted. There is a big difference in the scales between the dragon and the non-dragon.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

everyone i understand it cannot be defined as a dragin by its fins but its scales and in those pics of that red CT he doesnt look like that. i know he is a dragon because in person he isnd white or has those dots he has silver scales!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

But just because he has silver scales doesn't mean he's a dragon. They must be thick. Very thick.

I believe this has been said, but he's a platinum bi-color.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Drift said:


> Ahaha, I was kind of scratching my head about that. XD Figured I would say something though.
> 
> 
> On the other note, I am close to blind so I have to squint to look at the pictures the original poster put up. I say they are too blurry and not high enough quality to say.


i agree!!

So to prove to you all i will take better pictures because those were all take from a picture phone!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with everyone above. He's not a dragon. He has heavy iridescence but he does not have the thick scales or the masking that a true dragon will have.

IMO he is a bi-color with heavy iridescence.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I agree with everyone above. He's not a dragon. He has heavy iridescence but he does not have the thick scales or the masking that a true dragon will have.
> 
> IMO he is a bi-color with heavy iridescence.


Okay i will show you him again.

He is not white! he is not a fleshy looking color.

He is silver but the pictures make him look red when i get close and white when i get farther away, so i dont know what to say but i know he is a Dragon! even though you may think he isnt, but yes i know what a fragon looks like!! its the scales i know!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

the pictures are a bit blurry again and i cant do anything to help ive tried to convince you but it wont work with this camera!

Well when i breed him maybe he will make other dragons or maybe i will be proved wrong and he will make his supposable color baby fry? who knows.

here is one more pic, its not clear at all but i hope this shows you that he IS dragon!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

As everyone has said. He's not a dragon.
But he doesnt have to be caus he is very pretty anyways!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sorry! But he's not a dragon. 

I'm not sure if this is true for all dragons, but all the dragon bettas I've seen are MUCH more silver than that. Much more. 


But I agree with Neelie! He doesn't have to be because he's very pretty!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

its easy to tell a dragon from a non-dragon... 
- scales have to be very thick, nearly look embossed
- dragons normally dont have a black face, it usually has body color
- they are very shiny but thats not the deciding factor
- their scales look like armour plates


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Dragons don't have to be white, you can find dragons in almost any color nowadays. What really defines a dragon are the things Neelie posted.

He has to be masked... your fish's head is a different color than his body which means he doesn't have masking.

He has to have thick scales. I can tell from your picture he has normal scales.

He has to have heavy iridescence... he has that but then again so do many fish.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Dragons don't have to be white, you can find dragons in almost any color nowadays. What really defines a dragon are the things Neelie posted.
> 
> He has to be masked... your fish's head is a different color than his body which means he doesn't have masking.
> 
> ...


Wow this is embarrassing!!!

Also then what is he?:-?

I only picked him out because i thought he was a dragon because of the florescent lights they had that made his scales look so shiny and full.

Any name suggestions?:-?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

IMO he's a red bi-color or possibly a cambodian.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> IMO he's a red bi-color or possibly a cambodian.


Cool!! also Any name suggestions?


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry to say but, still that's not a Dragon. nice fish tho.


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

ummmm names..... hmmmmm
how about
Steel or iron


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

hhmmmm copper is a nice name


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hermitpaws said:


> Sorry to say but, still that's not a Dragon. nice fish tho.


i know!


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd name him Yoshi. No one really knows if he's a dragon or not either. ;-)


----------

